# New Flex Pickup Location



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

I was just invited and was accepted to the new Doral pick up station. Anyone else?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Robert Banks said:


> I was just invited and was accepted to the new Doral pick up station. Anyone else?


Where it is? in Doraville/Norcross somewhere?


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

No I'm not in Atlanta anymore


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh.. OK


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Is it Prime Now or Amazon.com ?


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

I believe it's Prime now


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

If it's UFL1 you're prime now. Most likely as that was the location onboarding. If you're DMI1 it's logistics/amazon.com
It's in Doral Florida for those wondering. In the Miami area.
Blocks are just are hard to come by there so be prepared. It's also different than the 4 hour delivery blocks.


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> If it's UFL1 you're prime now. Most likely as that was the location onboarding. If you're DMI1 it's logistics/amazon.com
> It's in Doral Florida for those wondering. In the Miami area.
> Blocks are just are hard to come by there so be prepared. It's also different than the 4 hour delivery blocks.


What makes it different?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Robert Banks said:


> What makes it different?


 It's 2 hour blocks and time sensitive, attended deliveries. Seems you have a lot of reading to do. I would check out the prime now threads to get up to speed.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Robert Banks said:


> What makes it different?


5 stops or 50 stops! That is the difference


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> 5 stops or 50 stops! That is the difference


Well Prime also get tips


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I've been at Doral Prime Now since January. I'm surprised they're still adding people, it's nearly impossible to get a block lately.


----------

